# BC Bike Race Food Questions?



## mtbboy2000 (Mar 4, 2008)

Looking for someone that has done the BC Bike Race? My question is if the food option is worth it? or is it easy to get food yourself in each town. They want $350.00 for Breakfast and dinner for 7 days.....so about $21.00 a meal.....Sounds really steep to me? I'm thinking I could eat for half of that....or is it too much of a pain to go get breakfast somewhere each morning and dinner at night. 

TX!!!


----------



## staylor (Aug 30, 2007)

mtbboy2000 said:


> Looking for someone that has done the BC Bike Race? My question is if the food option is worth it? or is it easy to get food yourself in each town. They want $350.00 for Breakfast and dinner for 7 days.....so about $21.00 a meal.....Sounds really steep to me? I'm thinking I could eat for half of that....or is it too much of a pain to go get breakfast somewhere each morning and dinner at night.
> 
> TX!!!


Last year the food was excellent. The year before that was ok but not as good as 2010. There are quite a few places to grab food around the base camps but you have to accept the fact that you are going to be jumping on your bike and riding to them.

The other side of the equation is hanging out with other racers during the meals is a good way to make new friends, share the combined experience and hear all the crazy stories. It's a good way to hear more about the next day's layout and have a few laugh's over who can put the most food on their fork... etc.


----------



## mtbboy2000 (Mar 4, 2008)

ST, I hear you on the hanging out part and swapping stories...meeting new people. I was thinking the same thing, but the cost is ridiculous......$250.00 maybe, but $350.00....insane. I guess they figure they got you. A breakfast only option would be nice, so you don't have to go find something open. 

What time does the race start each day? I didn't see that anywhere. I also think it would be cool to ride into town each day and grab some food, of course, then do you need a bike lock, etc? Choices...choices....

Tx for the feedback!

AC


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

This is the schedule that Racer Relations gave me over a month ago. I guess there may be changes still, but it provides a good idea of the race week schedule.

Here are our approximate/tentative start times and Aid Two cutoff times:
<O</O
Day One - start 9:30am - 6 hours to Aid Two (40km)<U1
Day Two - start 9:00am - 5 hours to Aid Two (36km)<U1
Day Three - start 12:00pm - 4 hours to Aid Two (29km)<U1
Day Four - start 11:00am - 5 hours to Aid Two (42km)<U1
Day Five - start 8:00am - 4 hours to Aid Two (26km)<U1
Day Six - start 9:00am - 5.5 hours to Aid Two (37km)
<U1Day Seven - start 10:00am - no cut-off<U1

Greetings


----------



## staylor (Aug 30, 2007)

mtbboy2000 said:


> ST, I hear you on the hanging out part and swapping stories...meeting new people. I was thinking the same thing, but the cost is ridiculous......$250.00 maybe, but $350.00....insane. I guess they figure they got you. A breakfast only option would be nice, so you don't have to go find something open.
> 
> What time does the race start each day? I didn't see that anywhere. I also think it would be cool to ride into town each day and grab some food, of course, then do you need a bike lock, etc? Choices...choices....
> 
> ...


I agree, $350 for the meal plan is a bit steep but some of those meals last year were top notch and the award buffet in Whistler was great, much better than the year before. If I was going to put a price on the meal plan I think $275-300 would be fair. But you can always drop a line to BCBR and ask about pricing, and maybe they've got a 'purchase the meal on occasion' plan, where you can buy an occasional meal because you are too tired to ride your bike to the nearest grocery store.

If you plan on eating in restaurants there are plenty along the way that you can lean your bike against their front window and eat while keeping an eye on your bike. But if your bike gets stolen while you are in the restaurant bathroom don't blame me. ;-)


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

It is expensive, but overall the food was good (I participated last year). Because my family was traveling with me I missed a few of the meals - we went out to local restaurants for dinners. You could do it without the meal pass. I think your main concern would be breakfasts. You obviously don't want to be out looking for something to eat right before the start of each stage. But if you planned ahead a bit, there are local supermarkets, corner stores where you could get something for the next morning. But as others have said, it is a social gathering as much as a meal, and it gives you one less thing to worry about - you can just relax. Plus, you don't want to miss the final banquet - it's a good time - and without meal pass I think it's about 50 bucks.

I'm doing it again this year. No meal pass. Family is coming and we are staying in hotels. Super pumped - it really is a fantastic event, the riding is unbelievable.


----------



## mtbboy2000 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback.....I guess it is decision time......


----------



## bcbikerace (Nov 21, 2010)

*Meal Plan Costs*

Hey mtbboy2000 - not sure if you're made up your mind on this yet, but we can give you our perspective on it from the organizational side of things.

While it is possible to do the event and take care of all your meals on your own, it can be difficult if you're here on your own. As others have mentioned, breakfast is the main issue as finding somewhere that's open in the morning, and offering an appropriate breakfast, can be an issue in some of the towns we are in. Dinner isn't so tough to find most days.

One thing to realise though is that most evenings you will not have access to your bike. Generally, we collect everyone's bikes in the early afternoon so that we can transport them to the next stage that evening. While you're still in walking distance to restaurants most evenings, it's something to be aware of in your planning process.

While the $350 may sound a little steep, we do endeavour to provide top quality meals each day with enough quantity to sustain you calorie-wise for the week. The amount of food available at each meal accounts for the slightly higher cost of these meals. It's unbelievable to see how much 500 hungry riders will eat each night! The meal plan also includes the Final Banquet ($55) in Whistler.

Meal Plans aren't really a money maker for us as our cost is pretty much the same as what we sell the plan at. We started making the meal plan optional in 2010 to allow those with specific dietary needs, or those with family travelling with them, to make alternate meal arrangements for the week.

I hope this helps and we look forward to seeing you on the Start Line in July! If you have any other questions, feel free to drop us an email at [email protected]


----------



## granite (Feb 24, 2005)

*BC bike race food*

I think that in an event that costs you close to 3G a difference of $100 ($250 acceptable, $350 ridiculously steep?) is negligible given the fact that you don't have to worry about anything.

Another question: would anybody know if there are sport drinks etc. available before each stage start or only at aid stations? I know many racers have their own electrolyte drink preferences and use their own mixtures but if aid stations have cliff stuff, I'd be OK with filling my camelbak with cliff drink in the morning since that's what I end up refilling anyways.

Thanks for any info on this!


----------



## bcbikerace (Nov 21, 2010)

granite said:


> Another question: would anybody know if there are sport drinks etc. available before each stage start or only at aid stations? I know many racers have their own electrolyte drink preferences and use their own mixtures but if aid stations have cliff stuff, I'd be OK with filling my camelbak with cliff drink in the morning since that's what I end up refilling anyways.
> 
> Thanks for any info on this!


Our Aid Stations will have Elete at them to cover electrolyte needs. It's a flavourless, well-balanced electrolyte blend that will be available in addition to water.

We're still confirming with Elete, but it is likely that each racer will receive a few individual sample packs, allowing them to pre-mix some of their own drink in the morning.

More information on Elete is available here.


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

The race will start in a month from today so I guess you already have figured out what will be available at the aid stations. Can you tell us what we will find in them?


----------



## bcbikerace (Nov 21, 2010)

Clif Bar is our Sports Nutrition Partner for the race, so you'll find Clif Bars, Clif Shot Gels, and Clif Shot Bloks at each station. In addtion to this, there will also be fresh fruit, chips, and other snacks at each station.

For hydration, we will have Elete Electrolye Water in addition to regular water. You'll be able to fill up your water bottles or hydration pack with either option.

At the second Aid Station of each day, Red Bull will be on site with their Energy Shot drink (59mL each) to give you a final burst of energy to get to the finish line.

In addition to all these products, there will be members of our medical team at each Aid Station as well as the Shimano Tech Team to provide mechanical support. Ryders Eyewear will have an eyewear wash/exchange at the first Aid Station of the day as well.


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you,

and finally, what about post race? I do not mean the dinner but rather what will be available on the finish line upon finishing a stage.

Greetings


----------



## bcbikerace (Nov 21, 2010)

Fruit, chips, and other snacks will be available at the Finish Line. We will also have vendors on site if you wish to purchase something more substantial before dinner.


----------



## mtbboy2000 (Mar 4, 2008)

well I broke down and bought the food option the other day...but $350....isn't even close to what it costs...add on over $60.00 in tax and site fees......now thats ridiculous, but I have no one to blame but myself....I should have read it all in depth before registering about 11 months ago......all in now. Still working on hotels before the race.....See you in July.


----------



## Asbury (Oct 26, 2006)

mtbboy2000 said:


> well I broke down and bought the food option the other day...but $350....isn't even close to what it costs...add on over $60.00 in tax and site fees......now thats ridiculous, but I have no one to blame but myself....I should have read it all in depth before registering about 11 months ago......all in now. Still working on hotels before the race.....See you in July.


Be glad you won't be like that weird kid in the lunchroom that ate his hamburger between two pieces of white bread.


----------

